# Simple dessert for christmas



## tllcll (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi,

I would like to make a few type of dessert for christmas. is there any simple and easy to make dessert? would probably prefer does without chemical added to make it. (such as bicarbonate of soda, raising agent, colouring, etc)?

any good recipe / website?

TQ


----------



## marmalady (Dec 19, 2005)

I'd maybe go with a simple fruit tart - you could use a storebought crust, and make a free-form tart on a cookie sheet, then add apples or pears, spices, and bake.


----------



## Ishbel (Dec 19, 2005)

What about a trifle or Tipsy Laird?

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f117/trifle-4895.html?highlight=English+trifle

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f10/tipsy-laird-scotlands-answer-english-trifle-17295.html?highlight=Tipsy+Laird


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 19, 2005)

A simple whipped cream fool or syllabub, perhaps with Christmas oranges or make a festive Eton Mess and add some crushed up pieces of meringues to the mix. Here is a link to a recipe which is similar to one of the best syllabubs that I've tried, it is based on the flavours of Turkish delight candy: http://www.recipezaar.com/95731


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 19, 2005)

*Fruit Trifle Supreme*


3 c milk
1 (1.6 oz) package vanilla pudding mix
1 (12 oz) golden pound cake, cut into ½” slices
1 (16 oz) can sliced peaches, drained, reserving the juice
¾ c raspberry fruit spread, warmed
2 c assorted fresh fruit (e.g. sliced strawberries, raspberries, blueberries, sliced kiwi)
8 oz container whipped topping, thawed

Assorted fresh fruit for garnish

In a medium bowl, prepare pudding mix according to package directions and refrigerate. Line the bottom of a deep glass dish or bowl with half of the cake slices. Sprinkle the cake with half of the retained juice from the canned peaches. Pour half of the warmed raspberry preserves over the cake and top with half of the drained peach slices and half of the fresh fruit. Spoon half of the prepared pudding evenly over the fruit and cake. Repeat layers, ending with the pudding. Top with the whipped topping and garnish with additional fresh fruit. Chill for at least 2 hours before serving.


----------



## Constance (Dec 19, 2005)

How do you feel about alcohol? There are only 6 tbls in this entire dessert.

This is a recipe for tiramisu that my Italian friend shared with me.

Ingredients:
LADYFINGERS, 24
ESPRESSO COFFEE, 2 cups, cooled
EGGS, 6, separated
SUGAR, 3 to 6 tablespoons to taste
MASCARPONE, 1 pound
MARSALA WINE, 2 tablespoons
TRIPLE SEC, 2 tablespoons
BRANDY, 2 tablespoons
ORANGE EXTRACT, 2 tablespoons
BITTERSWEET CHOCOLATE, 8 ounces, finely chopped

Directions
Toast ladyfingers in a 375-degree oven for 15 minutes.
Arrange the ladyfingers on a plate and lightly soak them with the cooled espresso. Put half of the soaked ladyfingers in one layer in a rectangular serving dish.
While the ladyfingers are soaking, beat the egg yolks with the sugar until the yolks turn pale in color.
Add the mascarpone, the liquors, and the extract, and stir gently.
In a separate bowl, beat the egg whites with a wire whisk until they are stiff.
Gently fold the whites into the mascarpone mixture.
Use half of this mixture to make a layer on top of the ladyfingers in the serving dish.
Sprinkle with half of the chopped chocolate.
Repeat the procedure with another layer of soaked ladyfingers, the mascarpone mixture, and chocolate.
Cover with aluminum foil and refrigerate for at least 1 hour before serving.

*Note: I have never made this, because I don't like coffee, but every recipe she's given me has been a winner.


----------

